# losing weight support thread part II



## Sanne (Mar 8, 2005)

well girls, let's us continue losing weight!

tomorrow is my visit to the dietitian, and I hope I've lost some weight.... I'll keep you guys updated!


----------



## dianadoll (Mar 8, 2005)

I am definately in for this! I lost 21 lbs in the last 6 weeks and am going to try hard to keep it up. Good luck today!


----------



## Chelsea (Mar 8, 2005)

21 in 6 weeks?! wow - how?


----------



## cho0chylan3y (Mar 8, 2005)

OMG You have to spill how you lost the 21 pounds.


----------



## jamiemeng (Mar 8, 2005)

I still havenot losed any weight yet. I am going to join weight watchers by my house in fontana california this weekend. thanks


----------



## dianadoll (Mar 8, 2005)

I cut pretty much all carbs except for those in fruits and vegetables except for 1 day a week. I went to the gym at least 5 days a week and did at least 1 hr of cardio each time. I drank 100 oz of water per day. I made myself a little crazy


----------



## Prismique (Mar 9, 2005)

I really need to get motivated again. I gained back some of what I lost last spring/summer and it's depressing me! I'm going to be the maid of honor in my sister's wedding in June, so I'd really like to lose some by then. It's a strapless dress, so that should be some motivation! Haha. I belong to weight watchers online, I just have to start using it again. I'm so bad!


----------



## Chelsea (Mar 9, 2005)

ahh.. carbs. i wont get started on how i feel on cutting carbs 


i lifted weights last night and my arms are killing me


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 9, 2005)

groupie, keep us updated!

diana, congrats! i know how it is to lose that much weight. it's definitely a good feeling 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





i've been slacking off this week, but i'm gonna pick up again. i just needed that one last "i'm getting so big, it's gross" pep-talk again


----------



## Onederland (Mar 10, 2005)

hahaha well im on a weight loss regimen too, i want to loose 25. Im 185 right now. Which i suppose isnt bad, hence im 6'0", and a guy. But still...all my makeup will look prettier if i loose the weight. And besides, i have to impress the any on lookers. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My tip? Well for me, i keep a picture of a really hot shirtless guy on my fridge door. So when i go to the fridge to get something, I look at him and think to myself "I want to look like that. I want a man like that. I have to be that" And therefore, i will close the door, and not grab anything to eat.

See? motivation in the form of an Abercrombie Model. Yes.


----------



## Sanne (Mar 10, 2005)

I wanted to post a message but then my internet died, but It's alive agian so I'll give it another try;

yesterday when I went to the dietitian, I gain one pound, meaning that I only lost one freaking pound in 2 months! and she was very pleased and told me to continue like this....my goodness, I need to lose 15 kilo's, If I continue like this, I'll be 50 when I reach my goal! so now I'm cutting in my slices of bread, first I was told to eat 3 slices = topping for breeakfast, and 4 for lunch, so now I'm trying to eat 2 for breakfast and 3 for lunch. I probably won't even notice. but she was telling me that this was not a good idea, and how little this was, because 5 slices a day would be the absolute minimum. anyway, I told her that I needed to do this, because I'm losing my motivation if I continue like this. I'm a bit fed up, but I promiss, next time I go for 5 pounds weightloss! at least!


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 10, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *groupie* 
_I wanted to post a message but then my internet died, but It's alive agian so I'll give it another try;

yesterday when I went to the dietitian, I gain one pound, meaning that I only lost one freaking pound in 2 months! and she was very pleased and told me to continue like this....my goodness, I need to lose 15 kilo's, If I continue like this, I'll be 50 when I reach my goal! so now I'm cutting in my slices of bread, first I was told to eat 3 slices = topping for breeakfast, and 4 for lunch, so now I'm trying to eat 2 for breakfast and 3 for lunch. I probably won't even notice. but she was telling me that this was not a good idea, and how little this was, because 5 slices a day would be the absolute minimum. anyway, I told her that I needed to do this, because I'm losing my motivation if I continue like this. I'm a bit fed up, but I promiss, next time I go for 5 pounds weightloss! at least!_

 
i can't believe that. she's telling you to go at the same rate? when you first start dieting, in a week, you're supposed to lose up to 5 lbs. and that's HEALTHY AND NORMAL. i'm not doctor, but i think she's straight up wrong. different diet plans vary within each individual and obviously this one isn't for you. i lost about 20 lbs. in 2 months. it's just not right.


----------



## dolcediva (Mar 10, 2005)

Hey ladies, and gentleman! I had a BAD week, gained two pounds and i am SO annoyed.  I went to the Dr's b/c i've been really tired, she said i might have a thyroid problem, which is just lovely and could be why i'm not losing like i shoul.  But, i guess its still 18 pounds in total...ugh, i hate being in moods like this.  But, its been really nice out so i am motivated to go walking, and i thnk i'll start Taebo again.  My son will proabably be amused watching me jump around like an idiot, he doesn't like to watch me on the treadmill though, a little boring i guess.
I agree with Jennifer Groupie, maybe a different plan will help you.  Even if this one is working, you will proabably feel more motivated to carry on losing if you see better results!


----------



## Sanne (Mar 10, 2005)

yes I do get demotivated!! the thought of my dietitian is not to diet, but to change a lifestyle. and therefore she's so satisfied w/ the way it's going now... I give it one month, and when I haven't lost weight then, I think I will join weightwatchers again.


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 10, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *groupie* 
_yes I do get demotivated!! the thought of my dietitian is not to diet, but to change a lifestyle. and therefore she's so satisfied w/ the way it's going now... I give it one month, and when I haven't lost weight then, I think I will join weightwatchers again._

 
maybe she's trying to help you MAINTAIN your weight and not help you lose? did you go there to lose?


----------



## Sanne (Mar 10, 2005)

yes I did, and she told me that dieting is bad, because when you diet, you will gain the weight back on, and by changing you lifestyle you won't. but if this is changing my lifestyle, I'd rather first lose the weight and then let her help me with a foodplan for the lifestyle change... I mean, how great would it be to be dieting for a while, and then be able to eat normal, that would really be something to look foreward to.  

today I did pretty well, I had 2 slices of bread for breakfast, 3 for lunch and my luch was a cheese-union bread w/ union, tomato, and egg. and now I MUSt eat my yoghurt, the dietitian told me so!


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 10, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *groupie* 
_yes I did, and she told me that dieting is bad, because when you diet, you will gain the weight back on, and by changing you lifestyle you won't. but if this is changing my lifestyle, I'd rather first lose the weight and then let her help me with a foodplan for the lifestyle change... I mean, how great would it be to be dieting for a while, and then be able to eat normal, that would really be something to look foreward to.  

today I did pretty well, I had 2 slices of bread for breakfast, 3 for lunch and my luch was a cheese-union bread w/ union, tomato, and egg. and now I MUSt eat my yoghurt, the dietitian told me so! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
dieting is not bad because in order to change your lifestyle, you NEED to diet, so that you can feel comfortable with it, get used to it, and have something to look forward to, as well as having that determination when you see the scale drop.

i think you're eating way too little, which results in your body thinking you're starving and goes into survival mode. because of that, your metabolism will go really slow, which you obviously don't want.

again, i'm no doctor, so i'm not 100% about you or what i just said, but that's how i learned it and that's how i lost the weight. i've also read it in a lot of health/fitness magazines, online, books, etc.


----------



## Kathytoo (Mar 10, 2005)

nm


----------



## dianadoll (Mar 10, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kathytoo* 
_This will probably be my last post on this topic.  We are a society of instant gratification.  When it comes to health & weightloss, they (weightloss & instant gratification) do not go hand in hand.  It doesn't take overnight to gain weight and won't take overnight to lose it.  1/2 lb a week loss is fine.  You should try to follow a plan of eating that will follow you into ...well, however old you are...it should help you to live longer.  I lost 25 lbs in a year.  Was that a long time?  Yes...for some.  For me..nope..I still had the things I liked, still had beer...heck, had what I wanted in moderation.  I feel so bad reading some of the threads where some are ready to give up because they haven't lost a lot in a short time.

Yes, when you allow your caloric intake to drop below 1000-1200, your body thinks it is starving and will slow down..metabolism wise.  It will conserve every calorie and bit of body fat that it can.   If you do that, and lose weight..it will come back.... with friends (means you will gain it back and then some).  The bottom line is eat less, exercise more.  This is the ONLY proven method.  If you don't know how/how much/ or what to eat, join WW or go see a dietician.

I am not criticizing (sp?) anybody.  I just don't want you to take as long as I did to figure it out.  In the time it takes to figure it out (while you're starving yourself) you can develope a healthy plan of eating and lifestyle that includes everything you like.  My 25 lbs in a year may seem like a small amount to lose in a very long time but, guess what?  The year went by and I loss 25 lbs.  How'd you do starving yourself?

I adore you all and hope you accomplish all your hopes, dreams & goals. I only hope you do it in a healthy weigh and start by loving your body the way it is when you start.  

I hope I haven't offended anybody.  That was not what I intended.  If I have, let me apologize now.  I truly am sorry.  Big hugs......be healthy & wise and if you have read this far, thank you!  *smooch*_

 
I do want to say, I in no way have starved myself. I did cut carbs because I know they are a trigger for me, I can easily eat nothing but bread and pasta. Everything else I ate like normal, I ate red meat when I felt like and just substituted lots of vegetables for rice and pasta. And I worked out a ton. I also agree that it was a lot to lose in a fast amount of time, and it has slowed down considerably in the last few weeks.


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 10, 2005)

kathy, why is this your last post?


----------



## Kathytoo (Mar 10, 2005)

nm


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 11, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kathytoo* 
_Oh Jennifer.....I meant my last post on fast weight loss.  I'm soooooo sorry.  Gosh..I love having and giving support here.  I guess I didn't word that like I should have.  I hope you understand and thank you for bringing that to my attention!_

 
good because i was gonna yell at you for leaving us!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










i agree with you, though, but obviously groupie isn't happy with how it's been going. if she was, that's a different story.

you should do whatever makes you feel happy with what you're trying to achieve


----------



## Kathytoo (Mar 11, 2005)

nm


----------



## Sanne (Mar 11, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kathytoo* 
_Groupie.(((HUGS)))  Don't give up..find what works for you.  I'm still needing to lose 20 lbs....don't hafta..wanna.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)  You single girls...there are a LOTTA (lot of ;o)) guys that don't want model thin girls.  Strive for healthy & self-esteem!  geeze...don't forget to have fun along the way...that's the idea of the "journey".  We are all different..that is what makes us unique...a cliche but one worth repeating.  You are an awesome bunch here.  Thank you for allowing me to spout off.  ((HUGS))_

 
thanks so much, kathytoo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I know there are a lot of guys who doesn't want skinny girls, but when that's the rease to lose weight or not to, then I think you need to think again about what it is that you want. i need to lose the weight because I will get problems w/ my joints, esp. my hips, and I don't want to anymore! I don't mind to lose the weight by doing a real diet, but this doesn't feel like a diet anymore, so i need to cut some stuff out if my diet. 
But I'll make it, I can do this, and you guys will do it too!! I'm proud of us! xxx Sanne


----------



## caterpillar_23 (Mar 11, 2005)

Yay! I'm trying to lose weight too (or more like tone up). I think I will try to eliminate carbs like someone said.


----------



## dolcediva (Mar 12, 2005)

I think that moderation is the key.  Completly cutting out carbs is pretty hard considering carbs are EVERYWHERE, fruits, veggies, breads etc.   Still have an english muffin or diet bread, but don't eat a big bowl of pasta for dinner.

And whatever works for YOU! Kathytoo, good for you if you;ve found what works for you and are happy with that.  I'm not sure exactly what you meant though, this thread is not necessary about fast weight loss, just HEALTHY  weight loss, and supporting each other.  So please continue to post if you want support.!And i agree, i am married and my husband has always been supportive, thin or chubby!

Lots of love ladies, and gentlemen!


----------



## Kathytoo (Mar 12, 2005)

Yep, I agree with you.  I had a close friend get extremely sick after losing weight fast, in a short time.  I know this thread is about support and weight loss.  I just wanted to comment once about the "quick fix".....that's why I said it was my last post on it.  Somebody had mentioned losing a pretty good amount of weight in a short time, that was what I was commenting on.   It scares me and it is not safe.  That's all.  I'm sorry if you took offense..none was meant.  I guess it was just a personal thing for me. 

It's very hard to "hear" what someone is saying on a board.  It's just typed and you can't see expressions, hear tones, etc...you know?  That's why I don't post much.  I am a board clutz and it embarasses me.  *sneaking back into the shadows*


----------



## dolcediva (Mar 13, 2005)

oh, kathytoo don't  be embarassed!  I don't think you offended anyone, i just wanted to make sure you knew why we were all here, to support each other.  We try to support everyone's ways of doing things and offer  any information we have on wether or not we know things are safe.  I hope that you continue to post b/c i don't beleive anyone took anything you said personally.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I agree too, it is hard to tell peoples tone, but we are all quite sincere here and no one would hurt each other nor would we assume that your tone was meant to be hurtful. Talk to you later!


----------



## sara13 (Mar 14, 2005)

new here, but I saw this thread and thought I'd chime in.  I'm planning on joining the Self challenge.  I'm a couple weeks late but a friend is doing it so I thought it'd be some motivation.  Is anyone else doing the challenge.  I thought it'd be good for me since I'm not really so much displeased with my weight as just my inactivity level and gradual softening of my previous muscles 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  At least this will hopefully get me eating healthier and being active.


----------



## jamiemeng (Mar 14, 2005)

I am gonna try to join weight watchers this week. Thanks


----------



## Sanne (Mar 16, 2005)

yesssssss!!!!!

I weighed myself this morging and I was 89.9, so that's one kilo under the 90!!! sooo happy!


----------



## sara13 (Mar 16, 2005)

Good job, Sanne!


also, if anyone wants to join me in the Self challenge, you can go here:
www.self.com/challenge

I just started Monday, so we'll see how it goes!  They have some cool online features to monitor progress and everything, so that's pretty neat.


----------



## mandyjw82 (Mar 18, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dianadoll* 
_I am definately in for this! I lost 21 lbs in the last 6 weeks and am going to try hard to keep it up. Good luck today!_

 

great job! how did u do it, i just want to lose about 25 lbs and be in better shape, any advice? i need some motivation!


----------



## Chelsea (Mar 18, 2005)

Well I went to get my thyroid tested :/


----------



## mrsdivajen (Mar 19, 2005)

I have been doing Atkins for two years. I stopped when I got pregnant and resumed when I had my son 6 months ago. I have dropped 60 pounds this time around and had my cholesterol checked last week.  I am in PERFECT health and my cholesterol is PERFECT. If anyone wants to know about lowcarbing, there is the BEST lowcarb forum that I've been a member of for a while called forum.lowcarber.org. You can get recipes, start and online journal and people just FLOOD you with support. If you have any questions or are interested PM me, I'll help you the best I can.


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Apr 6, 2005)

I have joined weight watchers again. I weigh 191.6.  Last week when I went to the doctors I weighed in at 193. So that means I've lost a total of 1.8 lbs. I'm so happy. I go to the gym every other day to walk on the treadmill and I love it. 

Good Luck guys!


----------



## Sanne (Apr 6, 2005)

OHHH I'm so proud of you!!! My next appointment to the dietititan is next wednesday, and I'll let you know!!!

Does anyone know: I do situps every night before I go to sleep. I did 10 minutes the first time and that resulted in 4 days of a lot of pain (sore bellymuscles and even my ribs were bruised!!!) so now I'm doing 6 minutes, and I'll build it up in the coming weeks... Is six minutes a day enough to see results??


----------



## lenjhn (Apr 8, 2005)

I'm a little late to join in the thread, but I really need motivation!

I've had my thyroid and gallbladder (can cause fatigue) checked out and they're both normal, so it's just up to me now.  I need the kick in the pants to get going and stop eating!!  Anybody else feel like they need a little taste of success in the beginning to kickstart a routine?


----------



## jamiemeng (Apr 11, 2005)

I will try to join weight watchers on Thursday. Thx so much


----------



## midnightlouise (Apr 11, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jamiemeng* 
_I will try to join weight watchers on Thursday. Thx so much_

 
Good for you!  My SIL loves it and it has really made a difference!  Good luck, I'm sure you'll do great!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Let us all know what happens!


----------



## jamiemeng (Apr 12, 2005)

I will tell you guys. Thx


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 12, 2005)

way to go jamie! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  keep us posted on your progress! kathytoo, don't go back into the shadows! we are all here to support you!!! **hugs kathytoo  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ** congratulations sanne and facesbyniki on your weight loss!!! that's AWESOME!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 chelsea how'd your thyroid test go?


----------



## jamiemeng (Apr 12, 2005)

thanks Juneplum for the information.


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Apr 13, 2005)

I've gained .8 but it's ok. It might be muscle because I have been going to the gym alot lately.


----------



## jess (Apr 14, 2005)

my husband started to go to the dietitian 3 months ago - he has lost 12kgs so far and has built up a lot of muscle - its really all from exercise and cutting back on things such as meat, alcohol and processed foods - oh and soft drink. I have noticed since I cut out cheese, ice cream, biscuits, white bread and sugery things I have lost a few kgs too - but I think exercise is the key!


----------



## Sanne (Apr 14, 2005)

I lost tree pound the last month, so that bring the total of the last 3 months to a lost of 4pounds


----------



## Janice (Apr 14, 2005)

I did it! I joined my local weight watchers this evening and I am really excited! I bought the little starter kit thing and I have just been reading everything I can get my hands on. 

The push was finding out a good friend of mine has lost 60 lbs in less than a year with weight watchers and we can go to meetings together!


----------



## Sanne (Apr 15, 2005)

good for you Janice, and keep us updated!!!


----------



## Shawna (Apr 21, 2005)

I don't know if this helps or not, but this is how I lost 40lbs in 5 months.  First, I got off my butt and joined Curves.  Then I stopped drinking pop and juice and started drinking water instead.  This is a big one!!  Juice and pop have lots of empty calories in them.  I also cut out all my beloved junk food.  I ate plain popcorn for a snack instead of chips, and fruit instead of candy.  Instead of cutting out bread and rice and pasta, I replaced them with whole wheat or multigrain versions.  Check the fibre content of all your food.  Fibre is good.  Flax seed can be purchased ground up and is an excellent source of omega-3 fatty acids.  It is great to add to protein shakes, or sprinkle on cereal.  I also ate more lean protein.  I didn't really cut down on carbs, I just ate smarter carbs.  (ie. fibre rich)  If anyone is interested in hearing more tips, I am happy to answer them if you pm me.  I have kept the weight off for 2 years now and feel great.  I know you can all do this.  Trust me, if I can do it,  anyone can!   Oh yeah, it probably helps that I would rather buy a new lip gloss or e/s than food................... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ops:


----------



## GoldieLox (Apr 21, 2005)

You guys should try Lindora. It is a little bit more expensive than ww i think.. however it is very helpful and truely works.. not to mention it is done in a safe way and you see doctors on your visit and it is dont according to your bodies needs. My mom did this and she looks great. I', not sure on the specifics but i know that she lost something like 20 - 25 lbs in like 2 1/2 monthes or something. dont quote me on that tho. the only thing about it is that you must continue to eat healthy and workout or at least get some sort of excersize in order to keep the wight off after ytou loose it. but they have like a diet the put you on in the beginning for Loosing the weight then you go on a less strict diet for everyday eating and managing the weight. 

just thought id share her success with you.

goodluck!


----------



## jamiemeng (Apr 21, 2005)

I think I am gonna do the south beach diet to lose weight. thx


----------



## Janice (Apr 21, 2005)

Well guys, weigh in was tonight. I lost 5.4 lbs in my first week with WW!


----------



## Shawna (Apr 22, 2005)

Way to go Janice, the first bit is the hardest part and then when you see results,  it motivates you so much!


----------



## jamiemeng (Apr 22, 2005)

congratulations Janice. keep us updated on your progress. Thx


----------



## jamiemeng (Apr 22, 2005)

I have to do something about my weight. Thx


----------



## ishtarchick (Apr 23, 2005)

Wll, I think it is about time I join in on this... First of all, congratulations to all you girls who have joined, and to those who have lost a couple (or a lot!) of pounds, I truly admire you.
I'm 21, almost 22 and I've always been the "chubby" type, but this year my life turned upside down, lots of things happened (i really don't want to get into details here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) and I've gained even more weight to the point me where I don't fit in ANY of my clothes, I feel awful, I know it is not that much because of eating junk, because I've always had a somehow healthy eating program (rarely ever drink anything other than milk or water, eat properly, etc) BUT I believe what I'm missing here is excercise.... yes, I'm such a lazy a$$... i barely ever do something.
so now I'm worried, I'm having trouble with hormone levels, I'm getting tested almost every month, my thyroid is being monitored, and now I'm having to get magnetic resonace to see if the possible cause for my issues is a pituitary tumor 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 doctors say it is the least possible cause, but still they have to be sure, so then if it's not the tumor (lets hope it is not) then the cause of my weight issue is thyroid gland, and if it is so, a treatment can help me solve that... BUT (and here's where I just lose my breath *sighs*) they've told me even when the issue is fixed, I'll probably not lose a lot of weight because I've always been chubby... and I'll have to start dieting and excercising...
So now in the midst of my depression about being fat, I really need some support, I'm planning on doing it myself, so I'd really appreciate it of you guys if I could get some ideas and instructions on what to do and what not to.
I plan to start walking, because if I try to start running or jogging right away I'll probably just faint, I'm such a couch potato, I get fatigued waaaay too easily when doing physical activities. and then maybe pushups or something... My mom has all the winsor pilates videos, but I'm rather skeptical that pilates will get a beach ball like me, slender :S
what do you  think? I'm starting this morning (It's 1:45 a.m. here hehehe) and I realy really hope to have the willpower to do this, I'd love to be thinner. no rushes, no hurries, but I do want to notice something that keeps me motivated to do this.
whew! thanks for reading my rant/worries, and thanks for your support and inspiration, I'll keep u posted


----------



## Janice (Apr 28, 2005)

I lost another 5 lbs this week and got a gold star!! woo hoo!


----------



## nikki_v83 (Apr 28, 2005)

*****


----------



## Jessica (Apr 28, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 
_I lost another 5 lbs this week and got a gold star!! woo hoo! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Congradulations!!!!  So proud of my little sis


----------



## Janice (Apr 28, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nikki_v83* 
_so i asked my friend to create a workout plan that will allow me to lose 5 pounds a week. he did (reluctantly) and it is totally working._

 
Hi!! Thanks for sharing your goals! I am totally the same as you, I used to be a size 4/6! Then emotional problems caused me to balloon over a period of about 3 years, one day I just got FED UP with being chubby! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I joined weight watchers 3 weeks ago and I have lost 10.4 lbs (first week was just my "starting" weight, I have lost 5 lbs each week) in two weeks! 

If you don't mind could you share this fitness plan your friend made you? My goal is also to lose 5 lbs per week cumulating in about 55 lbs of loss, which so far :crosses fingers: has been relativly easy for me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I would love to have a plan from a trainer that has a goal of 5 lbs per week! So far I have just been walking/jogging 3 miles per day.


----------



## nikki_v83 (Apr 28, 2005)

*****


----------



## dolcediva (Apr 29, 2005)

Hey ladies:
Its been a while, awesome janice! That is SOOO good!  I'm still at my 20 pound loss, 15 to go, but now i have a BIG problem...my friends wedding is in 3 weeks and i'm a bridesmaid and my dress doesn't fit! (she made me order while i was pregnant so i didn't know what size i would end up being!) Anyways, i've got my butt back into gear and lost 5 pounds in the last week and a 1/2, unfortunatly they were 5 pounds i gained BACK while on vacation, but still a loos right, i hope i can loose 10 more by the wedding so i wouldn't mind seeing the training routine either!
Keep it up girls.


----------

